# A3 TDi Quattro



## Wardy (Sep 16, 2004)

Hello from a newbie. I'm looking for some advice and found this site on a Google search. Did Audi ever make a Quattro version of the previous A3? And are there any plans for one in the current lineup, as I can't seem to find any information about it...

The only Quattro diesel I came up with was the A4 2.5. I'm just a bit confused as to why one isn't offered? My thinking is that it would team up well with the large amounts of torque available, or is the need not thought great enough?

Thoughts?

Steve 8)


----------



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

IIRC the old A3 had 3 Quattro models, the 1.9TDi Quattro, the 1.8T Sport Quattro and the S3.


----------



## Wardy (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh right, they must be very rare then, the TDi Quattros as I've never seen one, let alone one up for sale :roll:

Steve 8)


----------



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

Indeed, I've been half considering my S3 for one but have found them difficult to track down. There is a guy on Audi-Sport.net who's selling one at the moment. (http://www.audi-sport.net/ubbthread...r=90512&page=3&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## Wardy (Sep 16, 2004)

Looks interesting, cheers for the link. A little more than I was budgeting for though. Nice spec too, but do you happen to know what the list price on this was?

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry, no idea about the list price.


----------



## delarge (Nov 3, 2003)

list price was north of 20K IIRC

power was 150BHP to lug around the extra transmission , rare as rocking horse sh1t see only a few on autotrader from time to time , mostly all trade .

Would defo look into either this or the 2.5 TDi quattro A4 avant for my next car


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Power was from the same pd 130 as in the fwd A3. Audi has never had the pd 150. It was however slightly faster than the fwd because of the extra grip, but much thirstier (43mpg average instead of 50).

When I was looking to buy a year or so ago, there were quite a number of qtdi about. Now I can only find 2 on the Audi dealer network, and 1 on autotrader! Bonkers. They only came along late 2002 I think, but even so.


----------



## delarge (Nov 3, 2003)

i stand corrected , i was thinking about the 150 petrol turbo and the 180 qt . doh !


----------



## sms720 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi

I am a new member to this forum although I have been loitering around Tyresmoke.net for a couple of years!

Although I am happy with my car. my other half is looking at getting a TT next year so I thought I would begin the research on this forum.

As for why I posted on this thread first,s ee my my sig, any questions about this particular model let me know and I will do my best to help out...

Cheers

Si


----------

